# Mbgfc



## Reel Rowdy (Oct 4, 2007)

What time do boats have to be under the bridge for weigh in this evening?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

I think all boats have to clear the pass by 8. I could be wrong though


----------

